
The VB Model Versus The Delphi Model - mainguy
http://mikemainguy.blogspot.com/2012/03/vb-model-versus-delphi-model.html
======
kevin_morrill
VB lets you call native Win32 APIs, so I am not sure where the impossible part
comes in. It's difficult and cumbersome, but not impossible.

------
Tloewald
I prefer the Realbasic model, where 90% of everything is easy, 10% is hard,
and you can compile cross-platform.

The thing that floored me with VB was it is was easy to write apps but
surprisingly painful to deploy them (DLL hell initially, and then increasingly
horrible installation).

